# GentooPub Milano 11/11/2005

## codadilupo

Hola, gente !

Giorno: Venerdi' 11/11/2005

Ore: dalle 18.00 in poi

Luogo: Movida, per chi vuole l'aperitivo. E se qualcuno si vuol fermare anche a cena (o raggiungerci) ci si organizza

Adesioni: codadilupo+signora

precettati: xchris, randomaze, federico  :Wink: 

Nelle adesioni, specificate se volete fare un'aperitivo o cena (o entrambi  :Wink: )

aggiornamento:

```
codadilupo (aperitivo+concerto)

alessandra (aperitivo+concerto)

federico (arriva appena puo')

riquito (arriva appena puo')

deadhead (aperitivo)

ElDios (aperitivo)

mouser (aperitivo)

valentina (aperitivo)

```

```
randomaze (97.5%) (aperitivo+concerto)

sephirot (quasi quasi)

otaku (a meno di gravi imprevisti) (aperitivo)

akiross (90%)

Drizzt Do` Urden (90%)
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Fri Nov 11, 2005 11:36 am; edited 12 times in total

----------

## federico

Arrivo come finisco di lavorare e sono a milano, ok?  :Smile:  Per i miei orari ancora non lo so bene xke' ancora non li ho neanche io ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anch'io vojo esser precettato! cattivo coda!!!!

PS:

complimenti per il tempismo: mi hai battuto di 24h

----------

## randomaze

Sicuramente quesot post deve andare nel subforum.

All'83.5% ci sono anche io.

coda, hai dimenticato di precisare che ci sarà anche il concerto della tua firma  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Anch'io vojo esser precettato! cattivo coda!!!!

 

Non sei stato precettatato perché a te ti avremmo rapito direttamente il giorno stesso  :Wink: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> coda, hai dimenticato di precisare che ci sarà anche il concerto della tua firma 

 

Beh, é che in realtà non si é mica obbligati, ale 22.00, a venire all'arci matatu in via de castillia a sentire il concerto di massimiliano larocca, tutto qui  :Wink: 

P.S.: NON AVETE INSERITO LA PREFERENZA TRA APERITIVO E CENA !!! E MENOMALE CHE L'HO ESPLICITAMENTE RICHIESTO  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

io non credo di esserci..

ma non posso esserne sicuro al 100%.

Se sono a Milano volentieri...

pero' pochi Zombie eh  :Laughing: 

(che torno dai gentoo pub sempre un po' "colpito"  :Very Happy: 

ciao

EDIT: if xchris:aperitivo()

----------

## ElDios

*gosh gulp sfrosh sdeng sbam swirllll*

EVVAAAAAAAAAII... 100% ci sono anche io!!!!!

aperitivo, cena e quel che volete.. per quella sera sono "libero".. 

o meglio "espulso di casa" causa serata "solo-donzelle"..

i pianeti questa volta mi hanno "favorito"!

ho finito con le "virgolette"?

Oddio non riesco più a "smettere"!!!

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## federico

Raga non ci voglio credere, ho notato che giovedi' ho il turno in croceverde.

No no... Non posso rinunciare...

Ora inizio a organizzarmi, vi faccio sapere presto

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Raga non ci voglio credere, ho notato che giovedi' ho il turno in croceverde.

 

Cioé ti stiamo antipatici e cerchi di spostare il turno al venerdì visto che non hai altre scuse?

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Giorno: Venerdi' 11/11/2005
> 
> Ore: dalle 18.00 in poi

 

----------

## federico

Un attimo spe...

Venerdi gechi

Giovedi' notte croceverde

Ah. Cavoli. Sono scemo. Quasi incasinavo per davvero...

Meno male che me lo hai fatto notare tu o lo spostavo per davvero...

----------

## mouser

Hmmmm spero proprio di poterci essere..... diciamo che al 90% si (e, ovviamente, con dolce pulzella che, a proposito, ha appena deciso di eliminare definitivamente winzozz e mettere Gentoo only)!!!

Vi faccio sapere domani, comunque nel caso, credo only-pub (perche' il capo non ha ancora potenziato lo stipendio)

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io son presente per aperitivo + cena.

Coda devi migliorare nelle PR  :Very Happy:  : manca il costo del biglietto e le prevendite autorizzate  :Laughing: 

ElDios libre!

----------

## codadilupo

l'eventuale concerto é in un circolo arci, ergo si paga la tessera arci, e non credo altro (almen sul volantino non mi pare sia scritto  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## ElDios

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ElDios libre!

 

UAZ UAZ UAZ UAZ 

*sbav sbav* non vedo l'ora...

Zombieeeeeeeeeeeeeee a meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

*pacca sullo stomaco* eheheheh

----------

## Sephirot

quasi quasi   :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

Forse riesco a fare un salto per l'aperitivo  :Smile: 

Dipende dagli orari del corso che sto frequentando, ti aggiorno su icq nel caso

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> E se qualcuno si vuol fermare anche a cena (o raggiungerci) ci si organizza

 

Mi era sfuggito il fatto che fossero abbinate e non mutuamente esclusive  :Rolling Eyes: 

Non funziona come al solito che deprediamo il buffet del Movida?

P.S. Porta la mia percentuale al 97.2%

----------

## mouser

E la mia più quella di Vale al 100%.... ci sono yahuuu!!!

Confermo che, a dispetto dei baristi del movida, domani sera gli lancero' un

```
# emerge unmerge banchetto
```

andando a depredare con fame et arroganza, saltando a piè pari cena+concerto.

Volgio lo stipendioooooooooooooo.

@randomaze: Se riesco a ricompilare mia madre senza problemi, domani riavrai la tua maglietta  :Wink: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   E se qualcuno si vuol fermare anche a cena (o raggiungerci) ci si organizza 
> 
> Mi era sfuggito il fatto che fossero abbinate e non mutuamente esclusive 
> 
> Non funziona come al solito che deprediamo il buffet del Movida?
> ...

 

Questa era una domanda che avrei voluto porre anche io, solitamente quando si va al movida a fare l'happy hour funziona che deprediamo il bacnchetto e poi, io almeno, solitamente sono sazio cosi...

Nel caso che questa cosa non fosse vera, e che quindi si faccia sia aperitivo sia cena, fino a che ora è previsto di aperitivare? Io finisco intorno alle 5,.30 ad agrate, tempo di arrivare a casa e arrivare li un po' di tempo in mezzo ce lo metto di sicuro..

PS: ho convinto a venire anche il mio fratellino  :Smile: 

Federico

----------

## codadilupo

la cena é prevista come sostituto se nessuno riesce a venire all'aperitivo  :Wink: 

A questo punto, direi che puo' essere eliminata, visto che tutti, piu' o meno, arrivate in tempo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> la cena é prevista come sostituto se nessuno riesce a venire all'aperitivo 
> 
> A questo punto, direi che puo' essere eliminata, visto che tutti, piu' o meno, arrivate in tempo 
> 
> Coda

 

Ti pare che questa banda di alcolisti poco anonimi diserti l'aperitivo ?   :Twisted Evil:   :Cool:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ti pare che questa banda di alcolisti poco anonimi diserti l'aperitivo ?       

 

Esagerato!!! poco anonimi!!!!

Sei tu che ti sei fregato al momento della registrazione   :Twisted Evil: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Poco anonimi perche' visto che il ritrovo del pub e' aperto a chiunque, se uno viene ci vede e ci riconosce immagino se ci trova per strada, visto che non siamo mascherati  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

ultime news: quando domani non mi vedrete arrivare non disperate, e cominciate senza di me. Arrivero' intorno alle 20.30, poiché c'e' stato un rigiramento di turni che mi fa concludere il lavoro alle 20.00  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## drizztbsd

Io (al 90%) ci sono, idem akiross

----------

## xchris

confermo che non ci sono..

mi spiace per la bella compagnia ma porto il mio bimbo fuori da questa grigia città.

Buon divertimento e pochi zombie eh  :Laughing: 

----------

## mouser

Domandona ipergalattica  :Laughing: 

Ma per chi arriva alle 18:00 ci troviamo direttamente al Movida, o in Stazione Garibaldi???

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Ma per chi arriva alle 18:00 ci troviamo direttamente al Movida, o in Stazione Garibaldi???

 

Io penso di arrivare intorno alle 18:30.

Comunque se tutti conoscono il posto penso che alle 18 si possa andare direttamente al Movida. Se qualcuno ha bisogno di indicazioni o simili basta che lo dica e la soluzione si trova  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Eccoci direttamente dal GPUB di Milano...tramite l'AP del vicino del Movida... saluti da tutta la compagnia...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Anche se per sfighe varie sono arrivato intorno alle 22, è stata una serata ottima! Grazie a Coda per la bella idea del concerto  :Smile:  Fede

----------

## codadilupo

eheh, grazie a tutti voi per essere venuti al concerto  :Wink: 

Allora, alla prossima occasione, si replica  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## ElDios

Si attendono foto ora...

dove sono finiti gli scatti dei misfatti compiuti in tale sede?

Bye..

----------

## stefanonafets

NOOOOOOOO

E questo è l'ennesimo gentoo-pub che mi sono perso perchè non frequento troppo spesso questo forum...

E' troppo chiedere la creazione di una mailing-list per la notifica di questi eventi??

 :Rolling Eyes: 

hehehe...

Mi spiace veramente di aver saltato, aspetto una replica a presto   :Very Happy: 

Cià!

----------

## federico

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' troppo chiedere la creazione di una mailing-list per la notifica di questi eventi??
> 
> 

 

Metti un sidesms in cron che greppq il forum e ti manda un sms se matcha gentoo pub  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *federico wrote:*   

> Metti un sidesms in cron che greppq il forum e ti manda un sms se matcha gentoo pub 

 

mmm. utilizzo interessante a cui non avevo ancora pensato... adesso devo trovare un modo per farci qualcosa!

----------

## codadilupo

http://www.gechi.it/gallery/

 :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Metti un sidesms in cron che greppq il forum e ti manda un sms se matcha gentoo pub  
> 
> mmm. utilizzo interessante a cui non avevo ancora pensato... adesso devo trovare un modo per farci qualcosa!

 

A tale proposito ho scritto due righe che permettono di essere avvertiti quando una pagina cambia, se a qualcuno interessava...

http://www.sideralis.net/blackman/differ.py

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> http://www.gechi.it/gallery/

 

La maglietta di mouser e' troppo geek, da dove arriva ?!

Fede

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   http://www.gechi.it/gallery/ 
> 
> La maglietta di mouser e' troppo geek, da dove arriva ?!
> 
> Fede

 

direttamente dal LinuxWorldExpo, e precisamente dalo stand della FSFE  :Wink: 

P.S.: appena mi ricrescono i capelli potremmo fare i FOSS Brothers... solo...chi fa beluschi  :Rolling Eyes:  ?

Coda

----------

## ElDios

ragazzi...ma mi si vede solo che mangio e bevo... e si che mantengo bene la mia linea!  :Laughing: 

grande mouser con la maglia della FSFE!!!   :Cool: 

----------

